# Camberley Heath GC



## b101 (Dec 19, 2014)

I had the pleasure of playing Camberley recently - I was keen to get around a couple of Surrey's lesser-known good courses, and this seemed a good place to start. Up at 91st in England according to the top 100 courses site and at 20th in Surrey, it certainly has a number of good reviews as one of Harry Colt's unsung gems. The first thing that immediately hits you is the clubhouse, which is massive and modern. Whilst it won't be to everyone's taste, it is very impressive and you get the impression that Camberley is a club that is going somewhere. After a quick (very good) bacon sandwich, we headed out onto the first tee.

The first four holes are genuinely brilliant. I loved the tee shot from the first - hitting into a hard dogleg right, where you could take driver with a fade, but the 3 wood is more sensible. You then take your approach into an elevated green - somewhat of a theme on this course. What I found really interesting about Camberley was how deceptive things look from the tee. Often, we'd look back from the green to realise that the better play would have been a low iron followed by a mid iron into the green. Admittedly, we were playing from winter tees, so it would probably play longer in the summer, but I think it shows more good course design than anything else. Next in the strong opening is a tough par 3 uphill to a bigger green than you think, with lots of tricky undulations. An uphill par 5 follows to yet another elevated green, before you head into a tunnel to the 4th which undercuts a road. The fourth is the first of the short par 4s, with loads of danger short of the green. You could take a hybrid and risk the bunkers, try to drive the green or lay up with a 6 iron - the danger increases the more you try to take off on a really well-designed hole. A long (495 yards from the whites) par 4 follows before a second short par 4. The front nine closes out with a decent par 4, a long par 3 across heather and a strong par 5 ninth which has a great-looking tee shot over a heather bank to a narrow fairway (see below - whilst the heather is currently out for the winter, you can really get a feel for the spacious nature of the holes at Camberley, especially when you consider how hemmed in it actually is). 

​
The tenth hole is a quirky par 4 - you play over the top of a hill to the bottom, before hitting back up to the top of a hill to the green. We both took 3 wood, but regardless of what you take, you'll probably end up in the same shot. I'd certainly be interested to take a 9 iron off the tee and see what happens. From this spot at the bottom of the hill (see the panorama picture), you're facing a low iron up to a very high green with a false front. Looking back down from the green, it's an impressive hole, but more for the approach than the tee shot.






​
A halfway hut and another par 3 follow - this one with a massive drop off to the right. Camberley's green staff are currently putting in a load of effort to refurbish the bunkering (starting with all the par threes), so this area to the right was all GUR. Whilst it did detract from the hole at the time, it's great to see that they're clearly investing money and trying to push the course forward. The final hole this side of the road is the 12th - a decent, if unspectacular par 4. Coming back the other side, you're faced with a par 5 much in the vein of the quirky tenth; elevation changes facing you with each shot and a big bank of heather forcing you to think carefully about the tee shot. Another par 3 followed before the par 4 fifteenth. I'm not a fan of blind tee shots, and this hole is basically all about the blind shot over a hill. Hard to tell off the tee, but all you need is a mid-iron, which should roll down toward an inviting green. Like the tenth and fourteenth, it's a different design to what you might find on most courses, and some will really like it - but it wasn't my favourite hole.

The final three holes are strong ones. First off there's another short par 4, this time with a lake in front of the green. I know some have criticised the addition of the lake as out of kilter with the rest of the course, but I liked it - it adds something different that you've yet to experience and really makes you focus on your approach shot. Additionally, there was a well-placed bunker on the left side of the green that drew my ball like a magnet. The penultimate hole features a sloping fairway and a nice dogleg right forcing a cleverly-placed drive. You finish up with the signature 18th, which necessitates a drive over a heather-covered hill or going left towards a fairway at the bottom of a hill. Again, your approach is to an elevated, well-bunkered green. This is another hole that divides opinion somewhat, but I quite liked it as a strong closer. 

Overall, I found Camberley Heath a very good course, but I feel it's a couple of holes short of being great. It's certainly got some memorable ones, with the massive elevation changes maybe adding a bit of a gimmicky feel in places - however, you certainly had to think about your shots. The course was in excellent condition, even in December and they are clearly putting in a lot of effort to improve the holes. The staff were all very helpful and we got a great impression of the place. Certainly, at Â£49 for a weekday round, it's very good value at the higher end of the Surrey courses and I'd thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome along. Great review. I've fond memories of the place having won the GM King of Kings qualifier there last year. Managed to knock it on the 17th to a couple of feet and some idiots defaced my ball...mind you they had walked back onto the green to hole out after disappearing out of site to look for a ball!!! OOOPS


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2014)

For 'massive elevation changes' read mountains.

Lovely course, underrated for some reason. I know a couple of forumers that are members, so always a chance of being invited as a guest for a game.

Homer are you still looking for a forumer with a green sharpie ?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome along. Great review. I've fond memories of the place having won the GM King of Kings qualifier there last year. Managed to knock it on the 17th to a couple of feet and some idiots defaced my ball...mind you they had walked back onto the green to hole out after disappearing out of site to look for a ball!!! OOOPS
		
Click to expand...


Only one idiot !! Unless you're suggesting it was " Murder on the Orient Express" and we all had a hand in it!


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 21, 2014)

Always a recommendation for a great value top course!

The 15th and 16th only detract slightly, specially if you take a look at 15 on the way up 13 and realise/read the sign about the pond! 2 great finishing holes. A great example of how Par 4s don't need to be long to be great too!

Oh and welcome!


----------



## b101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Always a recommendation for a great value top course!

The 15th and 16th only detract slightly, specially if you take a look at 15 on the way up 13 and realise/read the sign about the pond! 2 great finishing holes. A great example of how Par 4s don't need to be long to be great too!

Oh and welcome!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcomes 

Yeah, I was too focused on 13 so pulled driver without really looking at the yardage. Add that to a slight push and that was bye bye ball. One of those where I may have preferred the hole had I played it better! I really liked the 16th though. The holes on the clubhouse side of the road were generally excellent.


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 22, 2014)

Good and fair review and generally spot on, a very decent track and one you would struggle to find fault with.


----------



## TXL (Dec 22, 2014)

richart said:



			For 'massive elevation changes' read mountains.

Click to expand...

They are only mountains when it is the hottest day of the year!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 22, 2014)

Only played there once in the 36 hole scratch open but thoroughly enjoyed the course. Really don't understand why it slips so far under the radar


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Only played there once in the 36 hole scratch open but thoroughly enjoyed the course. *Really don't understand why it slips so far under the radar  *

Click to expand...

Perhaps because it's not in Surrey? There are certainly other (East) Hampshire courses that are 'low profile' for their quality too!

I do know that there has been some financial turmoil recently, but believe that's all resolved now.


----------



## TXL (Dec 22, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Perhaps because it's not in Surrey? There are certainly other (East) Hampshire courses that are 'low profile' for their quality too!

I do know that there has been some financial turmoil recently, but believe that's all resolved now.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite correct on the first comment, it is in Surrey, just 

The financial aspects have been resolved and, as suggested above, there is a significant amount of money being reinvested in both the course and clubhouse.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 22, 2014)

TXL said:



			Not quite correct on the first comment, it is in Surrey, just 

The financial aspects have been resolved and, as suggested above, there is a significant amount of money being reinvested in both the course and clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Doh! 

Good to see it financially stable and (re-)investing again!


----------



## NST (Dec 22, 2014)

I played in the captains charity day there this year. Cracking course, hope we get to go back again next year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Only one idiot !! Unless you're suggesting it was " Murder on the Orient Express" and we all had a hand in it!
		
Click to expand...

He may have been egged on :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 22, 2014)

TXL said:



			They are only mountains when it is the hottest day of the year! 

Click to expand...

  There is that as well. Swinger looked a young man before that round, now look at him.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2014)

Love Camberley Heath. Couldn't play 36 around there though.
Unless I played the front 9 four times.
Back 9 is a killer.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He may have been egged on :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He doesn't need any egging on !


----------



## matt611 (Dec 23, 2014)

Some interesting pictures of the course on twitter from the deputy course manager and a course architect who is involved with the bunker reshaping.


----------



## b101 (Dec 23, 2014)

Like most greens staff nowadays, they share a lot of good stuff themselves as well: 

https://twitter.com/CHGC_Greens - loads of nice pictures there


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2014)

TXL said:



			They are only mountains when it is the hottest day of the year! 

Click to expand...

Another with fond memories of the place, but unfortunately I was invited on an absolute scorcher of a day and the course took it toll, great company, great track, great hospitality and in great condition.  

If I ever relocate to that area I would join instantly.... If they'd have me.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 30, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			If I ever relocate to that area I would join instantly.... If they'd have me.
		
Click to expand...


I can answer that one for you


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I can answer that one for you


Click to expand...

Funny that I've had a few pm's saying the same.


...... Plan b....... Cricket!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 30, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Funny that I've had a few pm's saying the same.


...... Plan b....... *Dominoes *!
		
Click to expand...


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 30, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Fixed that for ya 

Click to expand...

Even that's a little out of reach at the moment.


----------



## richart (Dec 30, 2014)

Playing Camberley next month, so will be interesting to see the changes. If they have the diggers out perhaps they will take the tops of some of the hills.:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 30, 2014)

I checked my club reciprocals yesterday and found out we have one with Camberley.....happy days


----------



## Lontano (Dec 30, 2014)

It was lovely to read this review. I grew up playing at Camberley - 54 holes some days in the summer as a junior! I have many fond memories of the place and that was in the days when the beautiful old clubhouse stood proud before the Japanese bought the place and knocked it down and there was no lake on the 16th.

Must get back up there in the near future with my son to show him where his old man used to play golf when he was a lad.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 31, 2014)

Lontano said:



			It was lovely to read this review. I grew up playing at Camberley - 54 holes some days in the summer as a junior! I have many fond memories of the place and that was in the days when the beautiful old clubhouse stood proud before the Japanese bought the place and knocked it down and there was no lake on the 16th.

Must get back up there in the near future with my son to show him where his old man used to play golf when he was a lad.....
		
Click to expand...

The course you are now playing at ain't too shabby either. Be careful, Richart will start grooming you then ask for an invite


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 31, 2014)

drive4show said:



			The course you are now playing at ain't too shabby either. Be careful, Richart will start grooming you then ask for an invite 

Click to expand...

And if he needs any help, I'll step up to the plate.


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2014)

drive4show said:



			The course you are now playing at ain't too shabby either. Be careful, Richart will start grooming you then ask for an invite 

Click to expand...

Isn't West Sussex one of Snelly's favourite courses/clubs ? Don't seem to be able to find the guest rate at WS on their site.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 31, 2014)

richart said:



			Isn't West Sussex one of Snelly's favourite courses/clubs ? Don't seem to be able to find the guest rate at WS on their site.

Click to expand...

Yeah I believe it is. One of my favourite courses too, it is a seriously good track  :thup:

And it just happens to be a Hayling reciprocal as well


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2015)

drive4show said:



			And it just happens to be a Hayling reciprocal as well  

Click to expand...

And one can take a guest????


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

I looking for a new favourite too


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I looking for a new favourite too
		
Click to expand...

Singles or foursomes only Chris.
So you're out


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Singles or foursomes only Chris.
So you're out


Click to expand...

Wow, that's the first time I've ever been out before I was in!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Wow, that's the first time I've ever been out before I was in!
		
Click to expand...

You surprise me


----------

